# Afghanistan, India Inaugurate Major Dam



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2016)

It is called friendship dam.

---

Afghan President Ashraf Ghani and Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi inaugurated a multi-million-dollar dam in western Afghanistan on Saturday that will bring power and irrigation to vast tracts of the war-torn country.

The Afghan-India Friendship Dam in Herat province, which borders Iran, was *built with Indian aid at a cost of $300 million* and was under construction for about a decade.

Modi arrived in Afghanistan Saturday for the formal inauguration of the project, which will provide 42 megawatts of power and irrigate 75,000 hectares (185,000 acres) of agricultural land.

...

Afghanistan, India Inaugurate Major Dam


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 5, 2016)

no doubt MODI is a nice guy ----but he makes questionable friends.    I hope he can keep things under control for the UP COMING 
ramadingdong festivities


----------



## waltky (Sep 14, 2016)

Fight over water in India...





*South Indian state bursts into violent protests after country’s Supreme Court orders water sharing*
_Monday 12th September, 2016 - Following a crucial verdict by India’s Supreme Court ordering the country’s south Indian state of Karnataka to release water from a disputed river to neighbouring Tamil Nadu - both the states have faced unlawful situations._


> The country’s Apex court ordered Karnataka on Monday to release 12,000 cusecs (cubic feet per second) of Cauvery river water every day to Tamil Nadu until September 20.   This is a modification of the court’s order released on September 5 when it has ordered Karnataka to release 15,000 cusecs of Cauvery water daily for next 10 days to Tamil Nadu.   The Cauvery River originates in Karnataka and flows into Tamil Nadu and has been the source of a bloody water dispute for decades.   Karnataka argued in court that it did not have enough water reserves to share.  Earlier, reports noted that the court had directed Tamil Nadu to approach the Supervisory Committee within three days for the release of Cauvery water as per the final order of Tribunal.
> 
> Karnataka is said to have urged the court to reconsider the order that now forces the state to release more water to its neighbour - but the court rejected the request.   The court also reportedly criticised the protests that were conducted in Karnataka stating, “citizens cannot become a law unto themselves.”  Protesters in Bangalore burnt vehicles and threw stones at them on Monday even as armed reserve police tried to contain the violence in the city.   The state of Karnataka even tried to stop buses from plying to Tamil Nadu and other vehicles too were stopped from entering the state.   Ahead of the violence spilling out to the streets of the capital - schools, colleges and even some offices remained closed in Bangalore, with metro services being stopped for a brief period of time.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Why water war has broken out in India's Silicon Valley*
_Tue, 13 Sep 2016 - TS Sudhir explains why violence has broken out in India's technology hub Bangalore over a long-running dispute about water._


> Violence has broken out in India's technology hub Bangalore in Karnataka state over a long-running dispute about water. Protesters are angry at a Supreme Court ruling ordering Karnataka to share water from the Cauvery river with neighbouring Tamil Nadu. TS Sudhir reports on the latest crisis.  On Monday afternoon, a school bus was stopped in the Banashankari area in southern Bangalore.  Three drunk men got into the bus and asked aloud: "Which child belongs to Karnataka and and which child belongs to Tamil Nadu?''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*India to 'divert rivers' to tackle drought*
_16 May 2016 - India is set to divert water from its rivers to deal with a severe drought, a senior minister has told the BBC._


> Water Resources Minister Uma Bharti said transferring water, including from major rivers like the Brahmaputra and the Ganges, to drought-prone areas is now her government's top priority.  At least 330 million people are affected by drought in India.  The drought is taking place as a heat wave extends across much of India, with temperatures in excess of 40C.  The Inter Linking of Rivers (ILR) has 30 links planned for water-transfer, 14 of them fed by Himalayan glaciers in the north of the country and 16 in peninsular India.  Environmentalists have opposed the project, arguing it will invite ecological disaster but the Supreme Court has ordered its implementation.
> 
> 'First in India's history'
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 16, 2016)

*US appreciates India’s generosity towards Afghanistan*






Appreciating India’s generosity, the US has welcomed USD one billion aid by New Delhi to help war-torn Afghanistan become a stronger country with a capacity to defend itself and provide security to its people.

“We obviously support India’s generosity and focus on Afghanistan and willingness to help Afghanistan become a stronger, independent country that has the stronger economic growth, certainly, and also has the capacity to defend itself and provide security to its people,” State Department Spokesman Mark Toner told reporters on Thursday.

He was responding to a question on the pledge made by India this week to allocate USD one billion for Afghanistan’s capability building in spheres such as education, health, agriculture, skill development, empowerment of women, energy, infrastructure and strengthening of democratic institutions.
“The fact that India is willing to invest in that future (of Afghanistan), we view it as a very positive sign and we appreciate India’s effort,” Toner said.

India has emerged as one of the largest donors of civilian aid to Afghanistan.

...

US appreciates India’s generosity towards Afghanistan


----------

